# King size canopy bed - 1 pc of walnut!!!



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Hahahahaha.....

Made this 1/12 model for my wife to open on xmas as I'm now starting to make it. Wish the real one is just as easy.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a BIG stove top! Nice project and model, too.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't wait to see the final results of the big version.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Spent the last 6 hrs dressing the ash. The longer boards for the posts where too bowed to flatten individually so I skip planed the outside ones on 1 side and the middle on both sides so I could laminate the 3 and hopefully the glue and clamps will straighten it out most of the way. Then I'll joint the laminated post. Almost all my clamps.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't you like Projects like this, that put the PRESSURE on!! Will be watching for the finished bed.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Laminating to straighten bowed boards did the trick. I can now run this through the jointer. 2nd post being glued now, operations moved to the basement as its officially too cold in the garage for glue to set.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking forward to a LOT of build pics!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Another 4 hrs to finish milling the posts today. At the end my wife says it looks like you didn't do anything, looks like a solid post...why didn't you just buy them? 😧 point taken.

Learned it's tough to straighten long pieces on a little jointer. Spent a fair amount of time on setup and learned some tricks as well. Didn't get them perfectly flat (see shadows) but to the eye they look straight so good enough. Next is making some jigs for the mortise for the headboard and footboard and to mill the bed rails.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Today I worked on the head and foot boards. Used 1/4" baltic birch for the panels. They may be too thin but 1/2 would not have left much of a reveal. Used baltic birch to at least get a full 1/4" thickness. 

Cut the dado's for the panels in all the stiles and railed and cut tenons for the stiles. It's a little tight but should be ok.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

You guys ever get disillusioned while in the middle of a project? Well I am right now. I don't like it. Too lightweight looking with 3/4 stock. Also worried i need strdier tenons to attach to the posts. Trying to figure out if I can salvage any of this. Might laminate multiple pieces for the top and bottom rails to get 1 1/2 thick and leave the panels and stiles as is. Or scrap it all and start over. Woe is me....


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

I have hit that point myself. Potential solutions: Use a secondary system for attaching the rails(hidden bed bolts or steel brackets?). For a beefier look, instead of straight up laminating for thickness, make a decorative "top rail" something that adds weight, but looks intentional.

That would be where I would go first if I was this deep already lol.

Simon


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks good so far. Stick with it. I think it's fine


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, I walked away from the project for a bit...I was pretty upset about it. Just didn't look good enough. Went to Cuba for a week to refresh, thought about what to do and decided I'm only going to make a bed for us once so it better be something good. If I didn't, I would always look at it and regret it.

So...I decided to laminate the top and bottom rails so they would be 1 1/2 thick.

Started by ripping a straight edge...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Then laminate...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Laminate...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Laminate...my hands got real sore with all the clamping.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Milled the rails today and did a dry fit. I'm happy now...Looks so much better. Tomorrow I'll cut the mortises into the posts and tenons on the rails.

I've also got my local BM dealer stain matching my bedroom furniture so I pick that up next week.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Im enjoying your build...Looks great..


----------



## Allman27 (Feb 10, 2013)

was2ndlast said:


> Well, I walked away from the project for a bit...I was pretty upset about it. Just didn't look good enough. Went to Cuba for a week to refresh, thought about what to do and decided I'm only going to make a bed for us once so it better be something good. If I didn't, I would always look at it and regret it.
> 
> So...I decided to laminate the top and bottom rails so they would be 1 1/2 thick.
> 
> Started by ripping a straight edge...


Looks great so far! Are you from outside the states that you went to Cuba? I've always wanted to go to see all the old cars, but damn embargo.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm your neighbour to the north. The embargo has ended btw...a little less than a year ago I think.


----------



## Allman27 (Feb 10, 2013)

It has but I believe it's still a huge pain to get into there, or come back from there, if your a u.s. citizen. But hopefully that has changed....


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm sure in time it will become easier.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

So not as much work as I hoped to do today. Took the girls out skating and had a big breakfast. Didn't get into the shop until like 3pm. All I got done was the tenons for the head and foot board rails. Yup...I am the slowest wood worker ever.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

First I cut the shoulders on this crappy setup for my table saw. Less than stellar results but with a lot of fidgeting got it good enough. Who needs a cross cut sled? I do, I do.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Then finished them off with this setup on my bandsaw.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Annnnd I have a bunch of different sized tenons! Yay! Worst one is a little over a 1/16th thicker. Going to clean everything up with a block plane and chisels. But first, will cut the mortises....I can already predict their accuracy....


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

So with my obvious lack of precision, I've been racking my brain trying to figure out how to cut mortises that are tight but for a bunch of different sized tenons. I don't really trust myself with measuring, lining up the bit with a straight edge on the router by eye and cutting...especially since I 9nly have a 1/4 in bit and need wider than that tenons.

So a jig. But the tenons are all different sizes! What...eight jigs? Nope...not going to do that. So this is what I came up with....


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I built a jig for the widest tenon I have. Essentially put a guide bushing on my router, re-centred my router base and measured the offset from the bit to the OD of the guide. Then measure the tenon width, plus the offset and built the jig.

I also built a fence on the bottom of my jig to centre the mortise on the bed post. I know...nothing new here...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Did a test fit and nice tight joint on my largest tenon. Check. Now, what to do about the rest of the sizes...

First, measured the gap to a smaller tenon. Shimmer it until it was a good fit then measured the thickness of the shim.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Then I measured the total OD of the guide collar on the router. Added the 2 together...this was what I needed to offset to make a smaller mortise using the same guide to fit that tenon. What did I do? Of course....duct tape.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Cut the mortise for the smaller tenon on the same jig and....success!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I can actually dial it in to fractions of a mm. So now repeat for each one and I'm all set. 1 jig.

Disclaimer: all this is a waste of time since I should have been able to cut consistent mortises. I believe root cause was my bad setups to cut shoulders and cheeks. Also, this duct tape trick may be known to all of you already so I may just be the only one thinking I actually had a 1/2 decent idea. This is quite likely.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly which tenons you are talking about. If it's for the joining of the bed rails to the posts, there are lots of steel hardware available for that. 

If your tenons are too narrow, you can glue strips of veneer to them to build them out. Just make sure the grain orientation of the veneer is the same as the tenon. This wont help much with a vertical load but will solve most of the lateral load problems.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Well so more progress today (if you can call how fast I work progress...although it is -26c so yeah its cold in the shop).

Cut the mortises for the headboard and footboard into the posts. Built a quick jig to cut them and started with the router with 1/4" up spiral bit.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Well I can't upload pics anymore. Says I need login. I logged out and back in but no go. Can anyone help?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok..the app no longer works for me so I'm using the Web version. It's a lot slower.

Here is the mortise jig for the router.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is how I deepened the mortises with a 1/2" forstner bit. Don't have a drill press so I borrowed my dad's. I need to get one....


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

After cleanup with a chisel got a nice fit. Now. ..I used clamps to pull it together...it's going to be fun taking it apart again.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Cut the tapers for the post tops as well as the leg bottoms. Cut them on the bandsaw freehand and cleaned up on the jointer followed up with a cabinet scraper. Still wanted a chunky post look at the top so I used a 2.5 degree angle taper for the short tapers and a 0.8 degree for the long ones. Used the advice given here regarding length of tapers so thanks guys.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Been a few weeks since updating (I know you have all been waiting holding your breath). So good and bad here is what happened.

Me: hey babe, for the bed rails do you want them like really thick or are you ok if they are just 3/4"? Thicker means I have to laminate and it's a lot more work.

Jen (aka the sheriff): of course!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

So 2 bed rails to laminate. Final width will be 8". I look over at my 6" jointer. Next thing I know I build a new 8ft sled for the planer.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

That took some figuring out. I need it to keep solid and flat but at the same time cannot exceed 3 3/4" total width so I can flatten 8/4 stock with my 6" capacity planer. Used my hardest wood as the lattice for the torsion box.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

So milled up the rails, worked great. Then on to mortises for the bed hardware. Don't want bed bolts showing so went for these instead. Measured, measured, tested, measured and then bam! - don't the look great?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

So great! Right?!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, they twist and bend under load like al dente spaghetti. I think I am asking too much of the hardware.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok...buy new bigger ones, take these off and redo. No probs. Ok, let's take these screws out. Right. Well 3 of them snap. I assume either a) they were crap or b) ash is a possessive wood...bigger pilot holes needed.

Anyways, now waiting on new hardware. Not sure if I can get around the broken screws.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

was2ndlast said:


> Well, they twist and bend under load like al dente spaghetti. I think I am asking too much of the hardware.


Too bad they twist....I like the idea of the morstise rail hardware. I chickened out on the last bed build I did and went with this surface mounted version: http://www.rockler.com/surface-mounted-keyhole-bed-rail-brackets

The are still hidden from the outside, however.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I actually bought these too just in case I am defeated by it (chance=likely).


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

New hardware arrived and luckily the screw holes did not align where the broken screws were so all good now. Hardware worked out great. First dry assembly and everything fits good. Happy so far. Some tweaking on joints required but at this point it looks like a bed so I'll take it.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, it's been a very busy time. Work has been crazy, a million family events etc. but progress has continued. First around 20 hrs of sanding. Fun.

Wood I am using has a fair number of knots so I dyed some of West systems epoxy. I was able to bookmatch the bed rails...even though no one will notice.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I am going to use wb products for staining and finishing so I wet every thing down and sanded to 180 grit. Hopefully won't have to sand much when I spray colour on. 

Headboard and footboard frames and panels were glued up using the epoxy again to give me like 30 mins working time to make sure it all went well together.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Then milled some moulding. I was limited in thickness to about 5/16 so did a simple profile. Rabbet on the table saw and then used a beading bit on the router table.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

And added the trim to headboard and footboard.

Getting closer. For a xmas present, my wife has been super patient. Luv u babe!


----------



## smerk (Mar 26, 2016)

Really love how the moulding adds so much to it. Looks great so far!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, this looks good. Love how your trim looks,


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very very nice,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful job.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks gents. I'm a fan of trim, don't really like square edges. Hence today I chamfered all top edges and all the posts. Used my block plane instead of my router cause I was afraid of tear out. Ash tears out like crazy. 

Although a lot more work, I'm glad I used ash because I learned more on this build about grain direction and setting up my planes than ever before.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Last dry fit before finish. Minor tweaking at this point. Good luck to me with a finish schedule that is way more than I've ever done.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

So finally got my custom dye. It's not a perfect match but close. 

I picked dye because I had never used it before and the colour I'm going for is pretty dark so would be hard to stain to it even (and I've used plenty laminations so varying grains complicates things).

Decided to sneak up to the final color to make sure I didn't get any stripes.

Progress shots...

Before


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

1st pass east west


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

2nd north south


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

3rd pass...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

4th pass...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

5th and 6th (final) pass...worked pretty good. I really like the ability to blend where necessary. Also it's a wb dye but it didn't raise the grain at all (I did pretty raise it once already).

Just need to do the rest of the pieces now ☺


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

was2ndlast said:


> Then laminate...


A good example of "YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MANY CLAMPS"
Keep it up, you're getting there, and you'll have something to admire for the rest of your lives....


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Well it's finally sort of finished. Before....


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

After...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Took a little time to trim out the wall to add some some more interest. I used ml campbell agualente plus for the first time and it's my new go to wb lacquer. You can't tell from the pictures but it did an excellent job of making the grain pop. I was a target coatings user but it doesn't compare. Will attach the top supports with screws to give the option of 4 post vs canopy. On to the next....


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry..Wrong thread


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I love the bessey clamps on the top. You should leave then and just tell the wife you never know when you will need them! 😎


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

bmarshall9686 said:


> I love the bessey clamps on the top. You should leave then and just tell the wife you never know when you will need them! 😎


You hang your bathrobe from them☺


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Classy. I like the wall, too. Turned that room with a bed in it into a bedroom!


----------

